# Hello from Canada



## princessFirefly (Nov 27, 2009)

hello  i am so happy to have found a message board about mice. i love the little dears and have been keeping them since i was 16! wow that is more than 12 years now, boy time sure does fly. i use to breed satin mice and have been wanting to get into breeding again, but sadly no time, yet  i do hope i will enjoy my time here


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You will!

Pleased to meet you and

:welcomeany


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I love Canada. I live in the states at the moment. I know a breeder in Nova Scotia and one breeder in the US who ships to Canada. Not sure if he's on this forum or not... I hope you stick around!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya! I know you aren't breeding but have you any mice at the moment? I've gotten into them recently, they're lovely wee things!


----------

